# Morning



## Dandaman

Okay well, I've noticed it usually doesn't bother me unless I wake up early and have to be somewhere. Does anyone else just get it bad in the morning? Mine is all triggered by stress since I hold everything in I believe, so when I get stressed or worried about something I continuely think about it and it seems to just eat away at my stomach.


----------



## J.S

actually i find it is worse at night because i tend to have trouble falling a sleep because i am thinking about things. but i do agree about the stress factor. i am not sure what you have tried, but writing has helped me...just try finding something that you can express yourself through so that some of your feelings come out and you are less worried.you can message me if you want more ideas or just to chat.


----------



## nrep

Yes! Mornings are my worst too. In fact, I never can eat breakfast and if I do, I'll have an attack right there. I've got the same problem about having to get up early, that it makes my stomach more sensitive. It makes me so nervous. I try to schedule things later in the day because I know this is how my body works. I don't understand it, and I wish it weren't this way....


----------



## SUGAR

I to have the worst effects in the mornings. before I leave the house at 8am I have to go to the toilet at least 3 times ( not by choice) I used to have to force myself for the thought of having an incident at work ( they dont have the best private toilets ) I have been to the doctors numerous times but still say nothing they can do.... I have tried so many medical products although one did stop the pains i used to get. Every now and then I got alot of blood when i go to the toilet ( it doesnt hurt nor do i strain) but when I read on the internet people say its piles...When i have a lie in it seems to not be so bad till the next morning ( its twice as worse ) If anyone has any suggestions please let me know, my days are taken over because of this horrible uncurable disease!!!


----------



## Dandaman

I used to have trouble falling asleep because of constant thought, I know what you mean. I don't really any more, I'm not really as depressed as I used to be, and I've been busy working or partying or hanging out with friends here and there, and it just leaves you very tired so it's easier to fall asleep. Mine has always been in the morning, I haven't been able to eat breakfast in the morning in I don't know how long.


----------



## Guest

Your not the only one! My IBS is also worse in the morning. I get super naetious and am usually unable to be at school on time. I get so upset that I have missed so much school. Obviously my teachers now know my problem and are being kind to me but my IBS just seems to keep getting worse in the mornings! Hang in there and I'm here to chat if you need!!!-Sadie Jo


----------



## Cody C.

J.S said:


> actually i find it is worse at night because i tend to have trouble falling a sleep because i am thinking about things. but i do agree about the stress factor. i am not sure what you have tried, but writing has helped me...just try finding something that you can express yourself through so that some of your feelings come out and you are less worried.you can message me if you want more ideas or just to chat.


I'm with you on this one, mine is definitely worse at night. Just because I think about EVERYTHING lol. As far as mornings go, I wouldn't call them attacks, but if I have to be somewhere by 10, I'll usually have to wake up at 5, and before I leave the house, I will have gone to the restroom about 5 or 6 times. I don't call them attacks, cause it's rarely painful in the morning, not never painful though >.<.How does everyone else deal with it?


----------



## adbrad25

I have been struggling with this for about 7 years. I have pains only in the morning when I wake up earlier then normal. This makes me think it is stress related, or at least 50% in my head. When I explain the pain to my wife she tells me it is just like a contraction when having a baby. It starts out with a small sharp pain, and slowly builds, the relief comes when I use the restroom. Sometimes the pain is more than I can bare, like a 10 on a scale of 1-10. There was a time when I worked out every day, drank a ton of water, and had a very regimented life, I did ok then. I also tried digestrol, it seemed to work pretty well actually. Anyone that has any help or want to talk about it here I am.


----------



## Lulu1020

Mine is worse in the mornings too. I can go numerous times and still feel bad later. Ive found that most of my time spent getting ready in the mornings is spent on the toilet... Its terrible. And Im mortified to try to explain it to my friends or teachers so if Im late to school it just looks like Im slack and don't care.Has anyone had any real results from medication? I mean, since most of it is stress and anxiety can pills meant to treat your digestive system really do much of anything?


----------



## dionysus

Mine is worst in the morning as well. Missed lot of school. Hard to get up because of the pain. It's horror. Hyoscyamine has been somewhat helpful in controlling symptoms.


----------



## Ashers86

It totally depends... I find I have to take it easy and slow in the mornings to have an okay day. Jumping out of bed really works me up, especially since I'm not a morning person!







It really does sound like you could use help for stress.. have you asked your doctor or looked into anything?


----------



## Kelthink

Mine is usually better in the morning if I wake up in a warm room; basically, the sudden shift in temperature from a luvverly snug bed (in Winter, natch) to the freezing atmosphere of 'outside the bed' (very alien in the morning) and my body flips out a bit. Turn the temperature up for the time I'm getting up and I'm not so bad.


----------



## metalMan

In hind-sight, my mornings are kinda funny. My IBS doesn't often give me D or C, but rather pain and frequent trips to the bathroom. I start work between 6 and 6:30am 5 days a week. I often do the morning routine and right before I have to leave - I have to go back into the bathroom.... ok, all done, time to, no wait... one more time... ok now i'm REALLY done... oh wait, one more time. Sometimes I just have to force myself to leave and deal with it later (after i'm on the clock







)Luckily I can start work anywhere from 5 to 7 so I am hardly ever late, I just don't start as early as I would have liked. And I don't DARE eat before I leave the house. I think my record is 6 trips to the bathroom in less than an hour, and often some of the middle trips end up just being a waste of time.


----------



## Nikki

I think this is a common phenomena with IBS. When you wake up in the morning your gut motility is probably at its most active- this is for "normal" people to, so its perfectly natural you'll need to go more in the morning (in my humble opinion).N


----------



## SJ1985

Mornings are the worst!Usually, if I'm encountering an IBS attack, the mornings are the time I dread, when I'm mildly nauseous, cramping up like nobody's business and having nasty bathroom troubles. Particularly when I've not had a lot of sleep - late nights and early mornings and such. By the afternoon it's usually calmed down to nothing more than mild cramping.


----------



## baz22p

Hi,Mornings can have the greatest concentration of all symptoms for me, but saying that, I can have any symptom at any time (trust ME to be different!







); i.e. I can run indoors from taking my dogs for their walk in the morning cos I have a very sudden need to go (if you know what I mean), but the same thing has happened several times in the evening as well. The same goes for bloatedness or cramps/pain.It would help if I could stick to particular times of day, or even routines, but I can't. Also, I only have trouble going to sleep if I am having a particularly bad 'flare' when I go to bed. My IBS never wakes me, it's about the only time I'm free of IBS. I am therefore trying to find a way to hibernate - I think that would be good for me!







Sorry to be different.


----------



## Kirsty1

Mornings are really bad for me ,as soon as I open my eyes it all starts, the gas is just horrendous







It's like a switch has been turned on and I go into auto pilot! Though this past year morning , noon and night don't differ much







it used to be I was on and off toilets until around midday, then things started to ease but as the years are going by I get attacks at all different points in the day.Kirsty


----------



## Heaven32

Thanks for sharing. Only the current status of interesting websites for your informative topic. I appreciate about it. It really is so useful for all, especially for me because I want to get knowledge of all kinds. I just want to say that your sense to describe, it's nice and easy to understand, so I appreciate the love it. Thanks again!642-873 - 642-902 - 642-971 - 642-972


----------



## Brittney81888

I also have it worse in the mornings. I lost my job because of not being able to go to work. Usually, I try not to leave the house before 9am or 10am, and when I do, I set my alarm for about 3 hours before I have to leave.I've figured out that when my body is "tired", the D is really bad. The 3 hours is usually the minimum time it takes for my body to "wake up".I also HAVE to get at least 7 hours of sleep at night or else I'll have D really bad the next day.


----------



## Hussar82

I am new to this forum and group. I have been diagnosed with IBS since the last 3 yrs. Its the worst during the mornings and i have taken lot of medication and tried different diets to get it under control. I have also tried some meditation techniques too. But i have to give myself a space of atleat 3 hrs to clear my bowels before i leave my house in the mornings. If i have to leave at say 6am then i generally wake up at 2.30 am and have to visit the loo atleast 4 times. I try to avoid travelling by local transport like bus in the mornings. I lost my previous job due to this and am on the verge of losing my current one too as there is too much early morning travel involved in it. I have no clue what to do from here on. None of my relatives and friends believe me and i have stopped talking to them about it now.


----------

